# I have 2 girls and am fearing a 3rd...



## kittylady

I'm pregnant again, I was sure that my last baby was a boy and we didn't find out, when she was born a girl I just felt numb and even though I love her so much, I still feel, inadequate maybe, I feel like I let my family down. I always wanted just one of each and now we are pregnant again (surprise) I just have this horrible dread that I'll have another girl. I really want just one boy. It sounds horrible and of course I just want a happy and healthy baby but its there in the back of my mind...


----------



## Unexpected212

I think most people would like to experience parenting both genders and there is nothing wrong with that. Your feelings and valid and real. You will love that baby no matter what but you may mourn never having a boy.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I have 3 girls. I know what it feels like to think wow, I'll never have a boy if it's another girl. I did think it. I spent a few days in bed being emotional after it but that was it. I still feel sad that I may not have a boy. I could have another, in 4 years at least, but hubby is undecided (mainly he says no, but he's not 100% firm or he'd have gotten a vasectomy.) It's not horrible to feel that way. Find out early and if it's a girl take the time you need to feel what you feel about that. Good luck.


----------



## Misscalais

Big hugs!!! I hope you hear boy!
I felt the same when i was pregnant with my 3rd ( and turned out to be my 3rd son ) i wouldn't change him.for any girl but i was still sad i didn't have a daughter. We got pregnant buy surprise and this time we are having a girl :)


----------



## laila 44

Hope u get your wish Hun! I'm having my third girl... We were the opposite though we were praying it wasn't a boy lol. We just love the idea of 3 sisters. I understand though you wanting to have a son. Sending u blue baby dust xx


----------



## medic76097

I'm pregnant with my third and was sure I saw girl bits in the scan. It took me almost a week to snap out of the sad and disappointed cloud I was in. We had another scan done and the features looked just like my second son and gave me hope. We don't now for certain if it's a boy or girl. We didn't ask because I am too sad thinking it might be w girl. I want boys. And only boys. Not for any specific reason but I don't see myself the mother of a girl.


----------



## febbride2012

i'm having my third girl and felt the same x


----------



## kittylady

I spent a day obsessing over nub/skull theory and am now ignoring my scan photo as I can see both possibilities. I am debating whether to ask at the scan or ask them to write it down and then read it in the car so I can have a cry without them thinking I have depression, etc.


----------



## Rozie_1985

Hope you hear what you want, remember you are not alone xx


----------



## kittylady

We won't find out till April :/ can't afford a private scan this time as we are trying to move house.


----------



## kittylady

Scan April 11th. Not really looking forward to it but want to know at the same time. It's just over a month away, lets hope baby plays ball.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Have you posted your pic for guessing anywhere kitty? Maybe just put it on this thread if general comments wouldn't help your worry.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi we have three boys, my first I was mildly sad as I would have liked a girl, my second I really thought would be a girl as pregnancy felt a little bit different to the first, my third I was DESPERATE for a baby girl and I was so so heartbroken when I found out he was a boy, I felt guilty for feeling that way, it's an awful thing to say by I'm being honest, I was pretty gutted but I got over it fairly soon. 
Then DH has a vasectomy, I was so sad knowing we would never have anymore, eventually after a year and a half he agreed to a reversal!! Then another year and 8 months of trying we are now pregnant!!! So happy, and because it's been so hard to conceive this baby, honestly I have been blessed to not have that same desperation for a girl! Of course it would be nice but honestly I'll be just as happy with another little baby boy. Gender dissapointment is hard, I know just what you are all feeling, i hope you can be released from it too! Hope I still feel like this when we find out what we are having xx


----------



## kittylady

Thanks Elmo.

6lilpigs no I haven't posted it because I want one definitive answer which I'm more likely to get from a 20 week scan and I have no way to upload it at the moment as my mobile phone is smashed anyway.


----------

